# SPN Newsletter - Walking Together Towards Guru



## Arvind (Apr 24, 2013)

<table border="0" width="750"><tbody><tr><td>
Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh!

Editorial:

For a long time, I had been pondering over male-female, shiva-shakti, yin-yang, positive-negative polarities and their combining, their union... wonder if I should call that supreme union as walking on the path of superconsciousness! And then this thread on SPN attracted me... to follow the discussion, please (click here).

For a couple, I personally advocate sitting together. I have witnessed a great beautiful energy from this... very radiating one. The sikh couple there in gurudwara engrossed in simran or keertan, what a great scene it is, leads to further bonding of couple with Guru Sahib as well as themselves.

For people who are not in a nuptial bond, and are of opposite genders, I still feel they should sit separately.

Please continue to contribute to this discussion in the above thread.

Sangat ji

Please do also visit our thread Shabad of the Week Artee (Kasi Arti Hoe) and offer your insights and discussion at this link (click here).


Please discuss this latest edition of the newsletter Here and, also please scroll down for our regular stuff!

Gurfateh!

Arvind Pal Singh
Sikh Philosophy Network
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 24, 2013)

Great introduction Arvind ji! The subject is contemporary and down to earth. You write with a lot of energy.

Aman ji! How do you pull something like this together so efficiently? I am always in awe.


----------

